# Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance And



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 12, 2017)

```
<b>MELVILLE, N.Y., September 12, 2017</b> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the Canon DP-V2411 4K HDR1 Reference Display, a 24-inch display that features stable high luminance and 12G-SDI terminals, ideal for use on-set in broadcasting vans, and in-studio needs.</p>
<p>Highlighting Canon’s proprietary display image processor, LED direct backlight system design and an In-Plane Switching (IPS) LCD screen, the DP-V2411 display provides users with detailed and precise color reproduction as well as high resolution, high contrast and high luminance, allowing for accurate review and confirmation of 4K and HDR video content.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The DP-V2411 Display reaches peak luminance and full-screen white luminance of 600 cd/m, helping to prevent changes in luminance that can occur depending on the video images being viewed. These video images feature stable high-luminance performance for even more precise luminance and color review confirmation of 4K HDR video when shooting on location or in a studio.</p>
<p>Compared to a 4K reference display equipped with 3G-SDI that would require four cables to transmit 4K 60p footage, the Canon DP-V2411 Display features 12G-SDI terminals requiring a user to only use a single cable. By reducing the number of necessary cables, the display supports more cost-efficient, less time-consuming installation, while reducing weight and saving space.</p>
<p>Alongside the current lineup of Canon 4K HDR reference display, the Canon DP-V2411 supports Electro-Optical Transfer Functions (EOTF) such as Hybrid Log-Gamma, a broadcasting HDR standard; Perceptual Quantizer (PQ), a HDR standard for film production and transfer; and Canon’s proprietary log gammas—Canon Log, Canon Log 2 and Canon Log 3. In addition, the new display features convenient shooting assist functions for all HDR standards as a waveform monitor. This displays the luminance level of input signals and a false color function, which overlays different areas of input images with colors depending on their luminance allowing for convenient review and confirmation of HDR images.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong>

The DP-V2411 is scheduled to be available in early December 2017 for an estimated retail price of $20000.002 . For more information please visit, <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/">usa</a><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/">.canon.com</a>.</p>


		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-31359 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-15-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-15-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-15-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-15-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-6-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-6-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-6-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-6-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-10-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-10-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-10-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-10-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-11-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-11-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-11-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/V2411-Front-11-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: 4K Reference DisplayCanon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring S*

I'm sure it's a great monitor; but, $20K? Who can afford it?


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: 4K Reference DisplayCanon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring S*



BeenThere said:


> I'm sure it's a great monitor; but, $20K? Who can afford it?



Companies doing multi-million dollar productions. It's not exactly a consumer monitor.


----------



## Drainpipe (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: 4K Reference DisplayCanon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring S*



BeenThere said:


> I'm sure it's a great monitor; but, $20K? Who can afford it?



Correction: $20,000.*002*

That extra two thousandths of a cent matters- just shows their dedication to precision is matched in the retail cost ;D


----------



## mistaspeedy (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: 4K Reference DisplayCanon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring S*

It's similar to other Canon products... want proper 4K? Pay $20,000 

Just kidding, don't get all upset


----------



## PavelR (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*

I'm surprised there is no DP input. (My graphics card can output 10bit only to DP...)


----------



## Talys (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: 4K Reference DisplayCanon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring S*



Drainpipe said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it's a great monitor; but, $20K? Who can afford it?
> ...



But buy three, and they'll reduce the price to $60,000.000 total! Limited time, launch promo MIR .


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*

who actually buys these though. Do people actually buy Canon Monitors. Knowing Canon it is probably higher than all the rivals....


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*



PavelR said:


> I'm surprised there is no DP input. (My graphics card can output 10bit only to DP...)



I don't think these are meant to be connected to a graphics card, or a PC in the first place.


----------



## BM (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*

And I can buy iMac with *5K* for less than $2000 !

But $20.000


----------



## PavelR (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*



Sharlin said:


> PavelR said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised there is no DP input. (My graphics card can output 10bit only to DP...)
> ...


I know that connecting such monitor to personal computer is not typical use case, but it would be useful to see the stills / video from computer on it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*



RayValdez360 said:


> who actually buys these though. Do people actually buy Canon Monitors. Knowing Canon it is probably higher than all the rivals....



For a reference monitor, the price is typical. If you are producing big budget magazine ads, or video, the color needs to be perfect and files from various cameras must be color matched. 

A Editing suite might have several of them plus a big screen too.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 13, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*

20000 $ is shocking at first ... maybe not primarily intended for home use.

But looking at the 12 inputs: Just that is a very expensive device if you want to switch 12 high bandwidth input signals, just for a digital system. Keeping parameters stable over a long term is another strong task which can only be performed by electronics with larger headroom, e.g. high power LEDs which are operated at 30% of their output at the beginning of the lifetime and have the room to compensate some degeneration without any measurable color deviation.

If it is intended for broadcasting vans these monitors must be physical stable against vibrations etc.

If you compare this monitors price against 6 4k cameras with zooms 20 000 $ are a minor investment for the whole broadcasting station, but maybe such a monitor is more important for the final quality than the absolute quality of the initial movie files!


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Sep 13, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*

For 20k dollars they could have at least released it at a 27" model..


----------



## hne (Sep 13, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > who actually buys these though. Do people actually buy Canon Monitors. Knowing Canon it is probably higher than all the rivals....
> ...



Wow, that's a compact edit suite!
What's up with the green desk, btw? Most edit suites I've been in go with neutral colours to avoid altering colour perception. 

Back to the inputs: I'm really surprised to see the USB and headphones connectors on the front. I've seen reference monitors by the hundreds, but never one that had ever been used with headphones. 5-channel near-field monitor speaker setups in acoustically designed rooms yes, but no headphones, especially none that use a 3.5mm TRS connector.


----------



## LDS (Sep 13, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*



mb66energy said:


> But looking at the 12 inputs:



It has four "12G-SDI" (12G meaning it supports a 12Gb/s bitrate) inputs, plus an HDMI one. The SDI ones are IN/OUT so you can chain different equipment.

SDI is a common interface type for professional video equipment - unlike HDMI/DP/etc. it's not encrypted (no DRM), thereby usually not available on consumer equipment because it would allow to easily copy the data stream...


----------



## BurningPlatform (Sep 13, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*



PavelR said:


> I'm surprised there is no DP input. (My graphics card can output 10bit only to DP...)


You'll just have to buy one of these: https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/decklink or similar from other brands.


----------



## ethanz (Sep 13, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*

Looking at the SDI inputs, could this theoretically be an HD multiview monitor?


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 13, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*



ethanz said:


> Looking at the SDI inputs, could this theoretically be an HD multiview monitor?



Yep, appears that it can display four HD sources in a 2x2 mosaic. Or if all of those are 12G-SDI as the press release implies, four 4K sources downsampled to HD?


----------



## deleteme (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Canon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring Stable High-Luminance*

I bet SpongeBob looks perfect on this.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: 4K Reference DisplayCanon Announces Its Newest Professional 4K HDR Reference Display Featuring S*



Drainpipe said:


> Correction: $20,000.*002*
> 
> That extra two thousandths of a cent matters- just shows their dedication to precision is matched in the retail cost ;D



Thousandth of a dollar, not cents. The proper name is mill.


----------

